# Spice chart



## Zereh (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a handy little chart which can help you pair spices w/ food. Handy for when you have one of those "it's missing something" moments while you cook. =)


----------



## Addie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you. I saved it as a word document. I will print it out and put it up on my cabinet in the kitchen. Sure is better than running for my cookbook everytime I need to look up a spice.


----------



## Siegal (Oct 29, 2012)

I love it! Thanks


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers for that Zereh


----------



## wenpeek (Aug 23, 2014)

Zereh said:


> Here's a handy little chart which can help you pair spices w/ food. Handy for when you have one of those "it's missing something" moments while you cook. =)


*Is this chart still available?  I didn't see anything I could click on to get it.*


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

wenpeek said:


> *Is this chart still available?  I didn't see anything I could click on to get it.*



It seems to be removed.

See if this works. 

http://www.chef-menus.com/herb_and_spice_chart.html


----------

